# De-cluttering & Attempting To Organize



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2016)

Year end motivation or something. Seeing the picts of other shop spaces with everything so nice
and organized, and benches where you can actually see the tops...
Clearing out and cleaning up. Going through stuff, some of which has been packed away for years. 
Too much stuff - too many projects.

Need to ease up on collecting drill chucks, or at least get pickier in what I go after.



-----------------------------------------
Anyone ever use taps and dies _this_ small? These we stashed away in a box from an auction years ago.
0-80, 1-64, 1-72, 2-56, 2-64, 3-48, 3-56. 5-44? A few Left-Handers, 6-40 and up. 
I've used 0-80 & 2-56 before. Now I can barely make out the teeth with the aid of a magnifier.


-----------------------------------------
If anyone ever needs a taper pin reamer --- give me a shout. Wish one of them were a #3 MT so that I
could clean up my tail stock... -hehe


-----------------------------------------
Forgot I had scored these this summer. Had them double wrapped in a box that was then stashed within 
a box of stuff that my Better Half had bought.
Stanley 8"er. Needs a bit of attention.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 2, 2016)

Dan, are you looking to sell these items?  You might want to start a thread in the for sale section.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 2, 2016)

I would be interested in the Stanley  level and one of the keyless chucks if they are for sale.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jan 2, 2016)

PM'ed


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Dan, are you looking to sell these items?  You might want to start a thread in the for sale section.


Some of them I'll be peddling. The chucks I wanted to put out there since it seems that we have a number of folks rebuilding
older drill presses and such and there's a few oddball chucks in there in case someone needs one. 
Some of them need some TLC and cleaning. The '33' in the lower left corner needs to go to someone who would like
the challenge of rebuilding it. If anyone see anything of interest - give a shout out.
A couple in the upper right hand corner go on the Logan.
I went through the shop and all my boxes downstairs last night and gathered them together and when I laid them out 
I stood back with a beverage in my hand and muttered to myself, "Self, I said, you've got a problem..."

I also put the small taps & dies out there to see if anyone could use those. It's been a long time since I used anything smaller
than a #4-40. Heck can't focus on them now. 

In regards to the reamers, my thinking was how often or how much does one use or need a Taper Pin reamer.
Again, gaging interest...

Unfortunately, the levels are staying.  I do believe that I'm also suffering from 'Dedicated Collector Syndrome' also.
Especially when you buy something that fine and forget that you did...

I went through my indicators this afternoon and will be tossing some of those up in a bit.
And there will be more. Some will be tool gloats, some will be looking to sell.
It's a tad ridicules the amount of stuff I've collected. Then the Missus reminded me that the Unimat is packed in a box in the
spare room ready to sold off. I had forgotten about that.




kd4gij said:


> I would be interested in the Stanley  level and one of the keyless chucks if they are for sale.



Which Keyless chuck KD? There's some in the gray tote from powered hand drills and some from egg-beater hand drills.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in need of a good chuck. If prefer a keyless if you have one I can afford. Do you have any full sized pictures. I have poor internet & those mini pictures won't load unless I'm at work where I have faster internet.


----------



## malar (Jan 2, 2016)

do you have an #8 taper pin reamer?


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice collection.
-brino


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2016)

malar said:


> do you have an #8 taper pin reamer?


I shall check in the morning. An organized man would have made a list already...


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 3, 2016)

I might be able to make use of those small taps and dies, as I stumble on small projects from time to time, but I've always just taken the attitude that I will purchase the ones that I need as I need them. Currently I have 4-40 and up, as well as a 2-56 tap (no die). I don't even remember what I ever used the 2-56 tap for, I only remember that it was long ago.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 3, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> I might be able to make use of those small taps and dies, as I stumble on small projects from time to time, but I've always just taken the attitude that I will purchase the ones that I need as I need them. Currently I have 4-40 and up, as well as a 2-56 tap (no die). I don't even remember what I ever used the 2-56 tap for, I only remember that it was long ago.


When I was designing assembly and inspection tooling for 3.5 Hard Drives back when, I used 0-80, and 2-56 all the time. 
The Machine & Tool Shop I used was a one-man shop owned by a really nice semi-retired gent.
He still had (6) BP's, (4) Lathes, Surface Grinders and such from when he ran it full time.
Anyway, he would fab up the tooling, and only drill the holes for tapping and then call me and tell me
to get my ass over there to tap the holes cause he couldn't see the bloody taps.
Now I know the feeling...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 3, 2016)

Almost like Christmas. I have a 10x10 storage room down in the basement. Last night I went looking for a box that I thought 
I had that contained empty cigar boxes, storage containers and such. I actually found it. AND it was labeled 'Empty Boxes'.
Opened it and all that was in it were these:




I don't even remember them or where I got them. (That's pretty sad...)
Gonna have to research the Starrett in #2 & #3. Box says 'Center Finder' and there isn't any Starrett Nos. on it at all. Beautiful piece.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 3, 2016)

I have that same speed indicator, the black handle cracked and I made a new one from al.


----------



## kvt (Jan 3, 2016)

That center finder looks nice,  I have been trying to find one of those, and have not been able to.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 3, 2016)

If you can put a matched pair of indicators together..   I want to make a tram kit for my mill..  I'd appreciate it.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2016)

More taps (of a different size range and type)


That's a 1/4-20unc in the middle...
______________________________
Some 3/4, 7/8, & 1"


These I plan on selling once I figure out a fair price and double check them under a magnifier.
Thought I'd post here first for some laughs. 0-80 up to 2-1/8-16, 6-flute laying around...


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you have a 1-_*3/16"*_-16TPI?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2016)

Missed it by this much *→*||←  Closest was 1-5/16-16...


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Story of my life.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 8, 2016)

kingmt01 said:


> Story of my life.


But we were close! All but for an 1/8". And I'm not done sorting...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 8, 2016)

More Gloat (Pls let me know if this is getting annoying  )
Stashed away in a box simply marked 'SHOP', Along with a CXA from the Birmingham Purchase.




Emco, can't find any reference to it - So far.
5"x6" base, 3" Jaws, ~2.5" Travel. Keyed on the bottom. Tight vise.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 9, 2016)

middle.road said:


> More Gloat (Pls let me know if this is getting annoying  )
> Stashed away in a box simply marked 'SHOP', Along with a CXA from the Birmingham Purchase.
> View attachment 118903
> View attachment 118905
> ...




  Tool porn never gets annoying.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 9, 2016)

Dan---when I looked at your collection of drill chucks I thought they were same as part of mine---I also have collected a lot of drill chucks to use in tool projects---I got a similar feeling when you commented on how unorganized you were---I have been working on my organization confusion----the older I get the harder it is, but I still just can't turn my head when I see more to collect----I think a lot of it is from growing up in the 40s when items were expensive and none were just given away or discarded----I really do put a value on well made old tools and precision made machines---I think everyone enjoys seeing what you are digging out-----keep digging-------Dave


----------

